# Общедоступные форумы > Рабочее разведение. >  ЩЕНКИ НЕМЕЦКОЙ ОВЧАРКИ

## Таня Кудряшова

Отец

Родословная http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-detai...nt-Kopu-Vilkas
Оценка "отлично", БХ, ИПО-А, ИПО-В.
Тренировки, сдачи
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCP-N1AsUgs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs95MRPzrDo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qWpA6YrBg0
http://youtu.be/KhAYLPjVREk
http://youtu.be/_qWpA6YrBg0

Мать

Родословная http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-detai...Germania-Gerti
(отлично,Ккл-2,ИПО1,HD-A ED-0) 
Раздел В http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FUQrrrod8s
Раздел С http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5AuripKaJo

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

В помете 4 щенка -- 1 кобель (чепрачный), две суки (чепрачные), 1 сука (серая)

----------


## Tatjana

Поздравляю с пополнением!
Ждём фото и видео!

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Пока щенявки маленькие, покидаю фото папы с мамой.
Бунт

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Бунт

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Первая фотосессия пупсов
Чепрачный кобель

Чепрачная сука № 1

Чепрачная сука № 2

Зонарная сука № 3

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Спят усталые игрушки...

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Мамочка с пупсами


Сладкие парочки

----------

